# I wonder if I can do this



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

http://livingthecraftlife.blogspot.com.au/2014/02/peacock-feather-applique-free-pattern.html


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

You *must*!!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Give it a go with some spare yarn and find out! If it works for you go ahead and get the colours you want. It is very pretty.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

It is charming. It might take time, but you would have something special.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Of course, you can!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I looked at that pattern; it is for the "feathers" only, then you must stitch them onto a background afghan. I may try a few just to see how they look and if I can do them. Crochet is not my first love, lol.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

As somone else has said here get some spare wool and give it a go, you have nothing to loose. It looks lovely.


----------



## Lubbieisme (Oct 30, 2014)

It's beautiful but I know I wouldn't have the patience to make an entire afghan. It would make an awesome pillow also


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Sure you can! You can do anything that you set your mind to. Start slow, follow the instructions, and before you know it you'll have finished your first feather!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Peacock Pretty by Joleen Kraft
Published in Annie's Crochet Hooked on Crochet! Afghans © 2015
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peacock-pretty
.
4$ - 9$
http://www.amazon.com/Hooked-Crochet-Afghans-Annies/dp/1573676039?ie=UTF8&reader=1
.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hooked-on-Crochet-Ser-Hooked-on-Crochet-Afghans-by-Annies-2015-Paperback-/262049332250?hash=item3d035b7c1a:g:TWMAAOSwEppUSLYP
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Annies-Hooked-On-Crochet-Afghans-Crochet-Pattern-Leaflet-6-Designs-/331766740601?hash=item4d3ed6b679:g:BVQAAOSwlV9WR~ws
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hooked-On-Crochet-Afghans-Patterns-Annies-/281752200017?hash=item4199bd6351:g4IAAOSwT6pVqXVC
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOOKED-ON-CROCHET-AFGHANS-PAPERBACK-NEW-/191705261462?hash=item2ca2862596:g:uIIAAOSwFnFWDK9B
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hooked-on-Crochet-Ser-Hooked-on-Crochet-Afghans-by-Annies-2015-Paperback-/351544397738?hash=item51d9adcfaa:g:TWMAAOSwEppUSLYP
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Hooked-on-Crochet-Afghans-by-Annies-COR-Paperback-/272071149676?hash=item3f58b4486c:g:A80AAOSwAKxWZz7W
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Hooked-on-Crochet-Afghans-by-Annies-Paperback-Book-English-Free-Shipping-/381114570048?hash=item58bc32d540:g:--gAAOSw1S9WefoO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hooked-on-Crochet-Ser-Hooked-on-Crochet-Afghans-by-Annies-2015-Paperback-/351584550335?hash=item51dc127dbf:g:TWMAAOSwEppUSLYP
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hooked-on-Crochet-Ser-Hooked-on-Crochet-Afghans-by-Annies-2015-Paperback-/381521854088?hash=item58d4797e88:g:TWMAAOSwEppUSLYP

.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

KnittingSquare said:


> http://livingthecraftlife.blogspot.com.au/2014/02/peacock-feather-applique-free-pattern.html


Of course you can! It's just one stitch after the other.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

If you're not put off by weaving in a lot of ends or sewing all those motifs onto an afghan, I don't see why not.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

wow! Very pretty. I would say to give it a go.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lovely. Hope you try it. Show us your progress. Wish I could crochet.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Video tutorial (but I've not watched it yet)
http://www.diysmartly.com/peacock-feather-applique-free-pattern-video-tutorial/


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Video tutorial (but I've not watched it yet)
> http://www.diysmartly.com/peacock-feather-applique-free-pattern-video-tutorial/


I was just going to post this link! Funny how it showed up when it was a question here!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sure you can do it! And have more patience than me! That would be a beautiful project.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Peacock Pretty by Joleen Kraft
> Published in Annie's Crochet Hooked on Crochet! Afghans © 2015
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peacock-pretty
> .
> ...


The pattern is with the pics...it is free


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

You can do it!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

romagica said:


> Of course you can! It's just one stitch after the other.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! Isn't it splendid?

Hazel


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

YOU CAN DO IT!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ShariH (Nov 7, 2013)

It's an afghan base with the feathers sewn on top. I wouldn't have the patience to sew all of those feathers on. Good luck. Please post your finished afghan.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I absolutely love it. Hope you do it and show it to us.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

You never know how good you are until you try it. You might suprise yourself.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Of course you can! Great little bits to take with you in the car, dr.s appointments, etc then you can sew them on when you get home. You'll be done in no time.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

jvallas said:


> You *must*!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

OMG!!! and YES!! you can do it!! beautiful piece.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

My niece showed me this. I think I might try it one of these days.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Why not try cushion first. It's too beautiful not to give it a try. And if you find you want to do the afghan, you'll have a cushion to go with it.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

It's lovely. Good luck on your new project.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

It just looks hard. Once you get the pattern down, it should go smoothly.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

This is beautiful. Even though I'm not a good crocheter, I put it on my wish list in Craftsy.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Follow your heart and do it.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

You have got to give it a try.... Everything to gain.... ( a beautiful afghan to be proud of) nothing to lose.... Let us know how it goes.... Good luck.....


----------

